# Hello Hello



## hanlie.j.vanrensburg (15/6/14)

Hi you guys. I'm a newbie! Name is Hanlie. Been to the vapemeet yesterday and loved it. Been on esiggies for years, but were only able to put down the real siggies on 16 feb this year. Don't think I'll ever go back to them though. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RevnLucky7 (15/6/14)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## annemarievdh (15/6/14)

hanlie.j.vanrensburg said:


> Hi you guys. I'm a newbie! Name is Hanlie. Been to the vapemeet yesterday and loved it. Been on esiggies for years, but were only able to put down the real siggies on 16 feb this year. Don't think I'll ever go back to them though.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



Welcome to the grates forum ever @hanlie.j.vanrensburg. Glad you enjoyed the vape meet. Stunning way to join the family


----------



## Silverbear (15/6/14)

Welcome, made the right choice. Trust you enjoyed the meet, and even more encouraged to keep on vaping.


----------



## hanlie.j.vanrensburg (15/6/14)

Tx. Enjoyed it very much. Just realised there is so much more to know about e ciggarettes. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (15/6/14)

hanlie.j.vanrensburg said:


> Tx. Enjoyed it very much. Just realised there is so much more to know about e ciggarettes.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



You never stop learning


----------



## PeterHarris (15/6/14)

welcome Hanlie, now you get to meet and talk with the rest of the crazy vapers spread across RSA :d


----------



## Silverbear (15/6/14)

Well, hang around on this forum and you will learn all you need to know.


----------



## Lize (15/6/14)

Hello @Hanlie. Glad my bestie finally joined the forum. Thanks again @PeterHarris for letting me try his reo at the vapemeet yesterday, its truely an awesome device, must praise his lekka pina colada juice, that stuff is awesome

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris (15/6/14)

Lize said:


> Hello @Hanlie. Glad my bestie finally joined the forum. Thanks again @PeterHarris for letting me try his reo at the vapemeet yesterday, its truely an awesome device, must praise his lekka pina colada juice, that stuff is awesome
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


you mean the FRANKEN PASSION PINE

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lize (15/6/14)

The one and only 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stochastic (15/6/14)

Best of luck and stay strong!


----------



## Silver (15/6/14)

Welcome Hanlie
Not sure if we met yesterday. Was a crazy day and so many people. 

All the best with your vaping!


----------



## BumbleBee (15/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> welcome Hanlie, now you get to meet and talk with the rest of the crazy vapers spread across RSA :d


Who you callin' crazy?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/6/14)

Welcome to a whole new world @hanlie.j.vanrensburg


----------



## andro (15/6/14)

Welcome . And maybe you dont know yet but is not just stop smoking .....is a lifestyle

Reactions: Like 2


----------

